# Dev IPhone + Nom de l'app



## Forisk (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne catégorie...

Je commence a développer des applications pour iPhone et je dispose déjà de certaines idées pour le nom de l'application mais par exemple ai-je le droit d'utiliser le nom "Call Of Duty Guide" ou il me faut une "autorisation"
( j'ai l'impression de paraitre stupide mais bon ...)

En espérant une réponse rapide.
Forisk


----------

